# what breed/sex is this chicken



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

Would like to know what this chicken is, sorry didn't mean to upload same picture so many times


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

thepoleys said:


> Would like to know what this chicken is, sorry didn't mean to upload same picture so many times


rooster, but breed, unsure.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks similar to my blue Andalusian.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd say Blue Andalusian, but I would think the comb would be bigger if it was.


----------

